# double booked field



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks like the land owner who owns the field I was planning on hunting tomorrow gave the sheriff permission to hunt it too. We already have a group of 6 so this should be fun. Anybody know any good waters near ephram that I might have some luck at if we end up leaving the field? Any help is very appreciated thank you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Any geese around Fountain Green recently?


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

I've got a buddy who lives in ephram that found the field in just bringing decoys. I'll have to ask him about it though


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like goose hunting in Weber County..... I'd say you have three choices.

1) Get there plenty early then offer to work together when he gets there, but being there first, you have just as much of a right as anyone to stay.

2) Get there after he does and hope he is nice enough to let ya join.

3) Find somewhere else.

Sometimes people insist in not working together and having two spreads in different corners of a field and that is very tough, confuses the birds, and is not safe. But for the most part, I have found guys would rather work together as one and not ruin it for both parties.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gunnison res.


-DallanC


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

So I guess the land is leased by a family of three . The father gave our group permission 3 weeks ago and we've been watching The field since. There was a breakdown in communication and two other groups of hunters ended up getting permission one three days before and the other group (a sherif) the day before. Each asked a different member of the family. So we were going to put decoys out as soon as the sun went down but found a huge pile of hay bails as a blind... We left our decoys bagged and in an alfalfa field behind the field we hunted. when we got there at 5:30 the sheriffs group was putting decoys out we talked and told them about how we had permission three weeks ago and how the family agreed we had priority in that field. The guy was just a Dick and didn't want to set up and hunt together at all and then he tried getting us to Rock Paper Scissors over the field. We said no well go setup down the field a little ways. We went about 150 yards down well out of there shooting lane and a little closer to the middle of the field. The first few flocks v lined for us and we put birds down. These guys then shot at the next flock that was about 100 yards in front of them coming into our decoys. We didn't have problems aside that but we definitely got more birds in the decoys. Funny thing was when we asked about setting up together this guy was like "one of us is leaving this field pissed off" sure wasn't us XD


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Way to go whacker. You took the high road and he was a jerk, you got birds and he got "the Bird".


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Sounds like goose hunting in Weber County.


This is nothing but the truth. Even on my family's own fields we'll have guys setup just down from us. We can't do anything because they did get permission and the family doesn't understand nor care about hunting. They just hope "everyone gets a chance." I found a different place that a farmer lets me hunt in exchange for letting his cows graze in our pasture.

I'm glad you got some geese to work for you whacker. I know firsthand it's not fun having people purposely ruin your hunt to prove a point. Just remember it's still early in the season. This cold weather will start to kill off the dynasty hunters and we can get some good hunts in. Way to take the high road!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I'm supposed we haven't bumped into each other up here junior.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> I'm supposed we haven't bumped into each other up here junior.


I stopped hunting fields in Weber a few years ago when I kept running into people on our property that got permission from extended family. Now I go up north where we have a few fields all to ourselves, and a small creek that doesn't freeze. Now the only hunting I do in Weber is Ogden Bay after work and class. If you ever see a guy that looks like he's homeless riding a bike at OB, that's me!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I stopped hunting fields in Weber a few years ago when I kept running into people on our property that got permission from extended family. Now I go up north where we have a few fields all to ourselves, and a small creek that doesn't freeze. Now the only hunting I do in Weber is Ogden Bay after work and class. If you ever see a guy that looks like he's homeless riding a bike at OB, that's me!


Haha. I don't blame ya. I really need to expand my territory too. Getting to be way to many kids setting up as close as they can get to the fields I have around here too. I'll look for ya at OB. I hunt that a lot cuz it's so dang close. I drive an 04 Dodge Ram 4 door that's maroon and has a silver bottom. You ever want to get out in the boat at OB, let me know. But I think guys that hoof it are better off now days because there are so many boats on it now.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> Any geese around Fountain Green recently?


I've seen some geese around Fairview and heard some ducks flying over the other day. I've only seen teal when I've gone out but I'm also new to sanpete county and just getting back into waterfowl since moving to Utah from Nevada. If you know of any other good spots for me to scout out in sanpete let me know. It doesn't seem like there are many waterfowlers around northern sanpete county.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

